# Turning your oversized vaccine card into a driver's license sized polycarbonate card



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

For 80 pesos I'm having my vaccination card made into the size of a driver's license and on a polycarbonate card with an addition of my photo and a QR code.

They cleverly utilize software that brings out or in-large's the vaccine card personal data and with your submitted cell phone photo, Personal data QR code they can add this all together and make a real nice durable card instead of the laminated one.

Another positive is that after they scan your vaccination card they give it back to you or you can scan it yourself with an app called Cam Scanner, I don't use the free app it seems tougher to utilize with restrictions but you can find it online with full function and it's a very excellent quality scanner far superior to any photograph.

I had to use this app in our first lockdown because during the initial start of Covid no computer shops or decent print/scanner shops were open, some of the newer Smart Phones come with their own installed scanner technology especially the 5g phones.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We had ours reduced to the credit card size back in November when we had our boosters, haven't had to produce it yet so still uncertain if it is acceptable.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I gave up on lamination when I found out you will need a booster every 2-3 months. They keep the old vaccination card when you get a booster anyway.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> We had ours reduced to the credit card size back in November when we had our boosters, haven't had to produce it yet so still uncertain if it is acceptable.


The stores in our area and municipality require it and even the Air-conditioned public bus and McDonald's today, I just got back from the the immigration office in Sta Rosa Laguna.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> The stores in our area and municipality require it and even the Air-conditioned public bus and McDonald's today, I just got back from the the immigration office in Sta Rosa.


Yes used ours today for the first time. Pure Gold, Royal and Starbucks in Subic Freeport. Interestingly there was a foreigner standing outside Starbucks denied entry I assume for not having a vaccine card.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I just use the digital version of the vaxcert.
You can get it from here.





VAXCertPH







vaxcert.doh.gov.ph


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Yes used ours today for the first time. Pure Gold, Royal and Starbucks in Subic Freeport. Interestingly there was a foreigner standing outside Starbucks denied entry I assume for not having a vaccine card.


Oh yea for sure, I witnessed several denied entry at our mini PureGold Grocery yesterday.

Some business will allow you in but you have to fill out the personal data if not vaccinated but I can tell that's slowly changing to denying service.

I had my initial vaccine card laminated with a punched in hole for a lanyard around my neck and tuck the card in to my shirt pocket, it worked well today, I had to show several times.

My wife is going to get the vaccine now this Friday she missed out on the trip today because she isn't vaccinated, one of her friends is also going to get her shot.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I just use the digital version of the vaxcert.
> You can get it from here.
> 
> 
> ...


We haven't been able get a vaxcert as we were vaccinated abroad, system can't handle out of country vaccine locations. We can get the UK version digitally and printed which I believe should be accepted. For the vaccine card they entered the UK data when we got our boosters.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Tiz said:


> I just use the digital version of the vaxcert.
> You can get it from here.
> 
> 
> ...


I have the digital version but they still ask to see the original


----------



## Ron1200 (9 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> For 80 pesos I'm having my vaccination card made into the size of a driver's license and on a polycarbonate card with an addition of my photo and a QR code.
> 
> They cleverly utilize software that brings out or in-large's the vaccine card personal data and with your submitted cell phone photo, Personal data QR code they can add this all together and make a real nice durable card instead of the laminated one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron1200 (9 mo ago)

What is the website to do it ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ron1200 said:


> What is the website to do it ?


Hi Ron and welcome to the forum. Website for the Smart phone scanner or QR code?

I had my card made in our Municpality for 80 pesos and these print shops or spots that perform the service are everywhere.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi Ron and welcome to the forum. Website for the Smart phone scanner or QR code?
> 
> I had my card made in our Municpality for 80 pesos and these print shops or spots that perform the service are everywhere.


Yes anywhere offering laminating do them for a few pesos.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Many spots that can either laminate your card or like what I have is a Polycarbonate card, the Polycarbonate card is a little a different, and yet in our Municipality, we have a small print shop that can perform this service, they must be making these cards in another area because I had to come back to get my card later at the end of the business day, so all they did was scan the card and lol... actually they messed up the process so I had to scan my vaccine card with the Camscanner application (I don't use the free version) and send it to the person who's making the cards for this print shop.

My original vaccine card is larger and laminated and has a lanyard and is used for mainly public transportation so I don't have to keep pulling it out of my wallet I just let it hang around my neck the smaller card is kept in my wallet just in case and a backup.

The only negative I noticed was that the Polycarbonate card the print ink isn't high quality or you'll have to let it sit for a while untouched but it's in my change bag and it goes everywhere with me, nobody is asking for the card other than the local chained Philippine restaurants and I think it's due to the "Lent" season and happenings, many citizens taking time off and traveling to their Province for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We had our full sized card laminated and only take with us if we flying etc. The credit card sized copy I just keep in my wallet. Was a bit apprehensive at first that it would be accepted but no problems so far.


----------

